# Öluhr mit Impulsausgang an S7-400



## Stanzman (1 Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Öluhr von "Badger Meter Europa". Die Öluhr ist vom Typ ILR710 und verfügt über einen Impulsausgang. Diesen Impulsausgang würde ich gerne an ein Digitale Eingagnskarte vom Typ 6ES7 421-1BL01-0AA0 verdrahten. 
Hier ist der Schaltplan: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich an die gelbe Ader 24VDC und an die braune Ader 0V anlege, und die weiße Ader direkt auf die SPS lege, das ich dann am Eingang ca. 7V messe und es wird auch kein Impuls erkannt. Ich muss auch leider zugeben, das ich mich nie so wirklich mit Transistoren auseinandersetzen musste. Wir haben auch schon versucht ein Relais zwischen gelb und weiß zu setzen und dieses dann an die SPS anzuschließen, aber leider auch ohne erfolg. In der Anlage gibt es auch nur ein Netzteil welches die gesamte 24VDC Steuerspannung erzeugt. Die 0V der Steuerspannung ist geerdet.

Hat einer einen Tipp wie man das ganze an die SPS bekommt, und was man dafür eventuell noch benötigt?

Mfg Stanzman


----------



## viahack (1 Juli 2018)

Hallo Stanzman,

ist der Jumper gesteckt ?

Gruß

ViaHack


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2018)

Ist der dort eingezeichnete Jumper für den Pull-Up Widerstand denn gesetzt, bzw. überhaupt vorhanden?
Wenn nicht, dann hängt dein Eingang mit undefiniertem Potential in der Luft wenn der Impuls nicht gesetzt ist / Transistor nicht schaltet.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Juli 2018)

Ja, aber die 7 V am Ausgang der ÖlUhr bzw. am Eingang der PLC könnten doch eigentlich reichen, um als 1-Signal erkannt zu werden.
Wie lang sollen die Impulse denn sein? Sollen sie 0-Signal oder 1-Signal haben?
Wurde der Transistor schon "gehimmelt", d.h. war der Ausgang mal an +24 V gelegt, als die Uhr einen 0-Impuls ausgeben wollte?
Was sagt denn ein Oszilloskop, wenn man damit den Ausgang beobachtet?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Juli 2018)

Die Siemens Datenblätter der Baugruppen sagen, Signal "1" bei 13 bis 30 V, und Signal "0" z.B. -30 bis 5 V. Die 7V wären demnach ein undefinierter Zustand.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Juli 2018)

Na dann . . . Jumper stecken, oder, falls "verlusthaftig geworden", extern mit einem Widerstand (ca. 2,2 kOhm) gelb und weiss verbinden.

PS: Habe #1 nochmal gelesen und jetzt weiss auch wieder, wie ich auf "gehimmelt" gekommen war:


Stanzman schrieb:


> Wir haben auch schon versucht ein Relais zwischen gelb und weiß zu setzen und dieses dann an die SPS anzuschließen, aber leider auch ohne erfolg.


Die RelaisSpule zwischen gelb und weiss sollte als PullUp genügt haben, es sei denn, sie war zu niederohmig oder nicht per Diode oder Varistor gegen SpannungsSpitzen beim Ausschalten "entschärft".
Wegen des Relais auch die Frage nach der ImpulsDauer und danach, ob Impuls 0-Signal oder 1-Signal hat. Die Impulse müssen ja nicht so lange anstehen, dass ein Relais eindeutig darauf reagieren kann.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (1 Juli 2018)

Hallo

er schaltet gegen Masse. 

d.h  Optokoppler dazwischen schalten Lider entsprechende Eingabebaugruppe.

Für die 300 gibt's die

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## Stanzman (1 Juli 2018)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ist der dort eingezeichnete Jumper für den  Pull-Up Widerstand denn gesetzt, bzw. überhaupt vorhanden?



Also  von außen ist am Gerät selber nicht sichtbar, ob er gesteckt ist oder  gar vielleicht garnicht vorhanden ist. Notfalls muss man das Gerät halt  öffnen.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Wegen des Relais auch die Frage  nach der ImpulsDauer und danach, ob Impuls 0-Signal oder 1-Signal hat.



Das Gerät ist so eingestellt, das der Impuls 100ms  ansteht. Ich weiß das das für ein Relais sortlich ist, und war auch eher  aus der Kategorie "Jugend Pfuscht" weil wir keine Optokoppler da haben.
Und ob der Impuls 0 oder 1 ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 



Heinileini schrieb:


> Was sagt denn ein Oszilloskop, wenn man damit den Ausgang beobachtet?



Wegen  der Idee mit dem Oszilloskop, dies hat ein Kollege geprüft und hat mir  aber nur gesagt, dass man den Impuls sehen kann. Leider war ich nicht  dabei als er dies gemacht hatte. Versuche ihn morgen drauf anzusprechen,  wenn er nicht im Urlaub ist.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Heinileini (2 Juli 2018)

Hat der heutige Tag schon neue Erkenntnisse gebracht?
Falls nicht, schlage ich vor:
1. nachsehen, mit wieviel mA der SensorAusgang belastet werden darf
2. weisses Kabel des Sensors von Eingang der PLC trennen
3. Spannung zwischen braunem und weissem Kabel messen
4. provisorisch über einen ca. 10 kOhm Widerstand weisses und gelbes Kabel verbinden 
5. Spannung zwischen braunem und weissem Kabel messen​Es sollte eine Spannung von > 15 V (bei 1-Signal) bzw. < 2 V (bei 0-Signal) zu messen sein
6. wenn ja, weisses Kabel wieder auf den PLC-Eingang legen und nochmal Spannung messen
Messung sollte fast gleich mit 5. sein. Falls nicht: Masse Verbindung??? PLC-Eingang defekt???
7. mit dem provisorischen Widerstand weiter testen und bei Gelegenheit klären, ob bzw. wie Du mit dem Jumper das Provisorium beenden kannst.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Stanzman (2 Juli 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hat der heutige Tag schon neue Erkenntnisse gebracht?



Ja ich habe heute den Kollegen getroffen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass die Spannung beim Impuls auf ca. 24V hoch geht. Leider habe ich vergessen zu fragen wo die Spannung normal lag. :-| Hirn wie ein Sieb.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Falls nicht, schlage ich vor:
> 1. nachsehen, mit wieviel mA der SensorAusgang belastet werden darf
> 2. weisses Kabel des Sensors von Eingang der PLC trennen
> 3. Spannung zwischen braunem und weissem Kabel messen
> ...



Das werde ich mal die Tage testen. Bis dahin bedanke ich mich aber schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juli 2018)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Ja ich habe heute den Kollegen getroffen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass die Spannung beim Impuls auf ca. 24V hoch geht.


Hmm, etwas ungewöhnlich, daß der Transistor die ganze Zeit durchgesteuert sein soll und beim Impuls dann sperrt, damit der Ausgang auf fast +24V gehen kann. Könnte man aber zur Leitungsüberwachung absichtlich so machen.
Wenn diese Messung korrekt war, dann zeigt sie daß der Jumper vorhanden/gesetzt sein muß. Im spannungslosen Zustand sollte man den Wert des Widerstands zwischen gelb und weiß messen können - habt Ihr das mal gemacht?

Ich möchte mal behaupten, daß bei der Messung der SPS-Eingang nicht am Transistor-Ausgang angeschlossen war. Weil das passt überhaupt nicht zusammen bzw. geht bei der Schaltung gar nicht, daß der Transistor-Ausgang = SPS-Eingang zwischen ca. +7V und ca. +24V schaltet.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juli 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hmm, etwas ungewöhnlich, daß der Transistor die ganze Zeit durchgesteuert sein soll und beim Impuls dann sperrt, . . .


Eher ungewöhnlich in unseren BreitenGraden soll die Verwendung von NPN-Transistoren an SensorAusgängen sein, habe ich mal irgendwo hier im Forum aufgeschnappt.
Aber das ändert nichts an Deiner Überlegung. Im Moment halte ich es noch für möglich, dass evtl. zwischen gelb und weiss der 0,1 s 24 V Impuls gemessen wurde.
Ich halte es auch für denkbar, dass Impulse an und in der PLC angekommen sind und dennoch nicht beobachtet wurden.
Wenn eine dunkle LED 0,1 s lang aufblitzt, dürfte man das leicht wahrnehmen. Wenn aber eine leuchtende LED (oder Glühbirne!) 0,1 s lang Pause macht, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.
Wir wissen auch nicht, was in der PLC unternommen wurde, um kurze Impulse "beobachtbar" zu machen, z.B. damit einen Zähler oder Timer zu triggern.
Die 7 V bleiben rätselhaft und ich mag deshalb trotz Beteuerung nicht ausschliessen, dass beim BezugsPotenzial (Masse) der Wurm drin ist.

​


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juli 2018)

Hat irgend einer von euch schon mal den Begriff "Open-Collector-Ausgang" gehört? Der integrierte Pull-Up-Widerstand mittels des Jumpers geschaltet und gut ist es. Ob die Pulsbreite als Pause oder Signal gewertet wird, ist dabei eigentlich ganz egal.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Juli 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hat irgend einer von euch schon mal den Begriff "Open-Collector-Ausgang" gehört? Der integrierte Pull-Up-Widerstand mittels des Jumpers geschaltet und gut ist es.


Dies ist ja wie MenschÄrgerDichNicht: zurück an den Anfang!
In #1 da gibt es ein Bildchen und da findet man den Text "optional offener Kollektor-Ausgang mit Ausgang-Jumper-Removal".
Ich übersetze mal vorsichtshalber "Jumper-Removal" mit "Pulli-Entsorgung".
Wir sind längst zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass es das kleinste Problem - zunächst sogar egal - sein dürfte, ob mit oder ohne Jumper bzw. mit oder ohne PullUpWiderstand.
Beide Varianten vermögen nämlich nicht so recht die gemessenen 7 V zu erklären.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (4 Juli 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der integrierte Pull-Up-Widerstand mittels des Jumpers geschaltet und gut ist es.


"gut ist es" wird hier wohl eher nicht sein. Open-Collector und Pull-Up-Widerstand muß nicht zwingend funktionieren.

Ein Open-Collector-Ausgang eines m-schaltenden Transitors an einem p-schaltenden/stromziehenden SPS-Eingang funktioniert zunächst überhaupt nicht. Nur zusammen mit einem Pull-Up-Widerstand *geeigneter Größe* (ca. 1 bis 2 kOhm) kann der für den SPS-Eingang nötige Schaltpegel-Hub erzeugt werden (Signal-"1"-Spannung bei gesperrtem Transistor/Ruhepegel). Wenn der bereits integrierte Widerstand größer als 5 kOhm ist dann funktioniert die Zusammenschaltung nicht, weil dann der Ruhepegel unter die Mindestspannung für 1-Signal sinkt (z.B. die im EP erwähnten 7V). Dann muß ein zusätzlicher Pull-Up-Widerstand zwischen gelb und weiß geschaltet werden, damit der Gesamtwiderstand des Pull-Up-Widerstands auf 1 bis 2 kOhm sinkt und dadurch der Ruhepegel auf 1-Signal-Pegel steigt.

NPN-Sensor an p-schaltendem Eingang - gefühlt jedes Jahr wieder: Wie funktioniert der Pull-Up-Widerstand?

Ein Open-Collector-Ausgang eines p-schaltenden Transitors an einem p-schaltenden/stromziehenden SPS-Eingang funktioniert hingegen direkt ganz ohne Hilfswiderstand, weshalb dies eine häufige Grundschaltung für SPS-Ausgänge ist.




Heinileini schrieb:


> ob mit oder ohne Jumper bzw. mit oder ohne PullUpWiderstand.
> Beide Varianten vermögen nämlich nicht so recht die gemessenen 7 V zu erklären.


Die 7 V kann man durchaus erklären: der Pull-Up-Widerstand ist vorhanden, aber leider zu groß (ich schätze 6 bis 10 kOhm). Man kann aber kaum erklären wie diese Schaltung mit angeschaltetem SPS-Eingang es schaffen soll, einen 24V-Puls auszugeben - d.h. der Ausgang auf (angeblich gemessene) fast 24V hoch gehen kann - d.h. der Ausgang zwischen 7V und 24V schalten kann - das ginge nur mit einem unüblichen (und nicht erwähnten) Widerstand im Ausgang-Kollektor-Emitter-Masse-Strompfad.

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Juli 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> .. In #1 da gibt es ein Bildchen und da findet man den Text "optional offener Kollektor-Ausgang mit Ausgang-Jumper-Removal"...


Ich bemühe mich ja immer, die Beiträge komplett zu lesen und zu verstehen. Wenn sich dann aber der eine über einen NPN-Transistor wundert, der andere ein Relais einbauen will, dann frage ich mich schon, ob alle beim selben Thema sind. Bin aber mal gespannt, ob wir die Lösung des Problems erfahren.


----------



## Stanzman (7 Juli 2018)

Ich hatte heute mal wieder die Zeit um an der Öluhr weiterzukommen. Die erkenntnisse möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Ein Open-Collector-Ausgang eines m-schaltenden Transitors an einem p-schaltenden/stromziehenden SPS-Eingang funktioniert zunächst überhaupt nicht. Nur zusammen mit einem Pull-Up-Widerstand *geeigneter Größe* (ca. 1 bis 2 kOhm) kann der für den SPS-Eingang nötige Schaltpegel-Hub erzeugt werden (Signal-"1"-Spannung bei gesperrtem Transistor/Ruhepegel). Wenn der bereits integrierte Widerstand größer als 5 kOhm ist dann funktioniert die Zusammenschaltung nicht, weil dann der Ruhepegel unter die Mindestspannung für 1-Signal sinkt (z.B. die im EP erwähnten 7V). Dann muß ein zusätzlicher Pull-Up-Widerstand zwischen gelb und weiß geschaltet werden, damit der Gesamtwiderstand des Pull-Up-Widerstands auf 1 bis 2 kOhm sinkt und dadurch der Ruhepegel auf 1-Signal-Pegel steigt.
> 
> NPN-Sensor an p-schaltendem Eingang - gefühlt jedes Jahr wieder: Wie funktioniert der Pull-Up-Widerstand?
> 
> ...



Ich  habe die 7V am SPS Eingang gemessen als der Sensor angeschlossen war.  Die 24V beim Schalten die ich erwähnt habe, wurden von meinem Kollegen gemessen, als der  Sensor nicht angeklemmt war. Beim schalten ist das Signal auf 0V  zusammengebrochen. Das zum Thema Spannungen und zum Thema messen lassen. 

Den Hinweis mit dem Pull-Up-Widerstand habe ich aufgegriffen und erstmal geprüft ob der interne vorhanden ist. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das er vorhanden ist.
Danach habe ich versucht einen passenden Widerstand zwischen die 24V und die Schaltader vom Sensor zu verdrahten. Da ich aber nur ein 4,7k da hatte habe ich den genommen. Danach lag die Spannung am SPS Eingang bei 12,98V, was aber gereicht hat, dass ein high Signal erkannt wurde. Danach haben wir Öl durch den Zähler laufen lassen und siehe da, es wurde ein wechsel auf ein Low Signal erkannt. Da laut Handbuch aber 14V für ein sicheres High Signal erforderlich sind, muss ich nun noch die richtigen Widerstände besorgen und in ein vernünftiges Gehäuse löten.

Dann möchte ich mich erstmal bei den Tippgebern bedanken und muss feststellen, dass ich wieder was gelernt habe. 

MfG Stanzman​


----------



## PN/DP (7 Juli 2018)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Die 24V beim Schalten die ich erwähnt habe, wurden von meinem Kollegen gemessen, als der  Sensor nicht angeklemmt war. Beim schalten ist das Signal auf 0V  zusammengebrochen. Das zum Thema Spannungen und zum Thema messen lassen.


Dieses Verhalten ist völlig korrekt, *wenn an dem Signalausgang nichts angeschlossen ist*. Der Kollege hat richtig gemessen, nur halt unter ungeeigneten Testbedingungen. 

Sobald an dem Signalausgang *eine Last nach 0V angeschlossen* ist (z.B. ein SPS-Eingang), dann ändert sich das Verhalten dramatisch. Dann bildet der Pull-Up-Widerstand bei gesperrtem/ausgeschaltetem Transistor mit der Last einen Spannungsteiler - der Pull-Up-Widerstand muß klein genug sein, damit die Ausgangsspannung dazwischen größer als der minimale 1-Signal-Pegel wird (der "Pull-Up"-Widerstand muß die Ausgangsspannung in Richtung 24V "hochziehen" - deshalb heißt der so). 

Wenn dann der Transistor durchschaltet/einschaltet dann wird dadurch die angeschaltete Last mit 0V kurzgeschlossen und der SPS-Eingang erkennt 0-Signal-Pegel. Dann wird der ("Kurzschluß"-)Strom durch den Transistor durch den Pull-Up-Widerstand begrenzt, der darf also nicht beliebig klein gewählt werden. Aus der Last (SPS-Eingang) darf kein unbegrenzter Strom herausfließen - es ist normalerweise ein "stromziehender" SPS-Eingang, wo gar kein Strom herauskommt. Falls es ein "stromliefernder" SPS-Eingang ist, dann wird der Strom durch die Schaltung des SPS-Eingangs begrenzt - da ist der Pull-Up-Widerstand allerdings überflüssig, mit ihm würde unnötiger zusätzlicher Strom durch den Transistor fließen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat richtig gemessen, nur halt unter ungeeigneten Testbedingungen.


Wäre ich besagter Kollege gewesen und hätte man mir den Sensor zwecks Test/Funktionsprüfung in die Hand gedrückt, so hätte ich ihn auch so geprüft. 
Immerhin wurde durch diesen Test geklärt, dass
- das Teil funktioniert,
- es ca. 0,1 s lang seinen Zustand ändert (beides hat der TE uns berichtet) UND
- der PullUp aktiv geschaltet war (das hat der TE uns verschwiegen, weil er sich selbst nicht im Klaren darüber war).

Hätte ich ausser dem Sensor und der AnschlussBelegung noch das Bildchen aus #1 erhalten, so hätte ich noch zu ermitteln versucht
- den Wert des PullUps per WiderstandsMessung und
- die StromAufnahme des Sensors in ungeschaltetem und geschaltetem Zustand.
Ich hätte darauf hingewiesen, dass der Sensor einen npn-Ausgang hat.

Hätte ich erfahren, dass erfolgloserweise ein Relais angeschlossen wurde, so hätte ich auch um das Relais oder zumindest seine Daten gebeten.
Und ich hätte gefragt, wie es angeschlossen war: zwischen gelb und weiss oder zwischen weiss und braun (vermutlich war letzteres der Fall, also parallel zum Transistor statt zum PullUp!?) und nach EntstörDiode oder Varistor.

Wo ist überhaupt mein Post geblieben, mit dem ich auf Onkel Dagoberts #16 reagiert hatte?
Und warum wandelt dieser Editor chronisch MilliSekunden in MegaSiemens um?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Stanzman (9 Juli 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sobald an dem Signalausgang *eine Last nach 0V angeschlossen* ist (z.B. ein SPS-Eingang), dann ändert sich das Verhalten dramatisch. Dann bildet der Pull-Up-Widerstand bei gesperrtem/ausgeschaltetem Transistor mit der Last einen Spannungsteiler - der Pull-Up-Widerstand muß klein genug sein, damit die Ausgangsspannung dazwischen größer als der minimale 1-Signal-Pegel wird (der "Pull-Up"-Widerstand muß die Ausgangsspannung in Richtung 24V "hochziehen" - deshalb heißt der so).
> 
> Wenn dann der Transistor durchschaltet/einschaltet dann wird dadurch die angeschaltete Last mit 0V kurzgeschlossen und der SPS-Eingang erkennt 0-Signal-Pegel. Dann wird der ("Kurzschluß"-)Strom durch den Transistor durch den Pull-Up-Widerstand begrenzt, der darf also nicht beliebig klein gewählt werden. Aus der Last (SPS-Eingang) darf kein unbegrenzter Strom herausfließen - es ist normalerweise ein "stromziehender" SPS-Eingang, wo gar kein Strom herauskommt. Falls es ein "stromliefernder" SPS-Eingang ist, dann wird der Strom durch die Schaltung des SPS-Eingangs begrenzt - da ist der Pull-Up-Widerstand allerdings überflüssig, mit ihm würde unnötiger zusätzlicher Strom durch den Transistor fließen.
> 
> Harald


So es war mal wieder soweit, dass ich an der Anlage rumspielen konnte. Ich habe jetzt durch messen herausgefunden, das der Pull-Up Widerstand im Sensor 10k groß ist und der SPS Eingang ca. 5k groß ist. Ich habe dann rumgerechnet und werde jetzt einen 3k Widerstand parallel zu dem Pull-Up Widerstand schalten. Dann komme ich auf ca. 16,4V am SPS Eingang und das reicht sicher für ein High Signal. Und da so maximal 10,4 mA fließen überlebt der Sensor das auch.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Teile warten, kurz löten und dann weg mit dem Gerümpel. 

MfG Stanzman


----------

